# Aupair in Portugal



## Merian

Hi everybody!

I am almost 19 years old girl who lives now in Portugal. I have been living in here about one month now. I can´t relly speak portuguese so I have had some troubles having friends from here. Coz most of the people don´t speak very good english or english at all. I would love to chat whit other people from Portugal and perhaps make some friends from here.
I live in quite small city called Ponte de Sor. With car it takes about 1,5 hours to get to Lisbon. And I love to go there. It would be nice to have some friends with who I could share my experienses about this country, go to movies and see some sights in Lisbon.
I hope somebody would be interested in finding a friend from here.
Few facts about me. 
I come from Finland. I have just gratuated from high school and don´t know anything about my future. I used to play football in finland and couch little boys football team also. I love to read books and watch films in my freetime. And I also like to spend all my money in clothes.


----------



## richam

Dear au pair from ponte de sor- I have been living in Valongo ,near Avis ,for about 9 years,about 20 minutes drive from ponte de sor, I have always liked the town , my wife and myself do most of our shopping there. Much like yourself we have struggled with the language but it comes a little easier as time goes by . all the best - richard


----------



## Stravinsky

richam said:


> Dear au pair from ponte de sor- I have been living in Valongo ,near Avis ,for about 9 years,about 20 minutes drive from ponte de sor, I have always liked the town , my wife and myself do most of our shopping there. Much like yourself we have struggled with the language but it comes a little easier as time goes by . all the best - richard


Perhaps you would benefit from a Finnish Au Pair Richard


----------



## yummymummy150

Oh i must be getting old you seem so young to be alone in Portugal. i hope you meet some friends there,. take care all the best
Tricia


----------



## Emmie-

when i first moved to portugal i found it hard but i joined the gym and meet friends there and then when i went out i meet more people 

you can do it - everyone gets nervous at the beginning


----------



## robc

Stravinsky said:


> Perhaps you would benefit from a Finnish Au Pair Richard


Tut Tut..........


----------

